# Database Discussions > Oracle >  not found LISTENER

## meganmegan

Hi My Friends
in ORACLE ENTERPRISE MANAGER and in HOME tab ,there is nothing in front of 'Listener',why?
if OEM can not detect right listener?

----------


## SpywareDr

Anything here help? https://community.oracle.com/thread/...art=0&tstart=0

----------


## meganmegan

thanks for your help

----------


## SpywareDr

You're welcome.

----------

